# not happy with rcom juragon incubator



## diox

breeding leos is great and im realy happy with my hobby i thought id step up and buy a nice incubator so i opted for the rcom juragon it looked fantastic digital display for temp and humidity modern realy looks the part few days ago i was expecting leo eggs so turned the incubator on all ready and set temps and humidity my eggs arrived and i was ready put them in the rcom and was realy happy with my new incubator it looked the dogs :censor: thought that would be it went in to check today and omg the eggs were sinking deflating oh well might be duds i thought as i looked through the plastic see through lid the digital display was reading 83.5 f and 83% humidity so that was fine i took the lid off to check them out and the vermiculite was bone dry!!!!! wo there whats going on i checked the water tank and it was still half full instead of humidifying it seems to be drying the temps are fine i double checked with a digi thermometer but humidity is way way out i have put the eggs in cricket tubs with damp vermiculite with the lid on and put them back in like i say the temps are fine i hope ive cought them in time but im not a happy bunny today has any1 else on here got a juragon and had problems or have i got a dud 1 off i was planning on buying 4 more of these as they look great but whats the point if there a bag of :censor:


----------



## Oliver Dodds

Air is around 70% humidity in the UK, i doubt its that off.
Make it 100% humidity, should be fine!


----------



## diox

*rcom*

only goes up to 95% and the vermiculite was bone dry the fans had dried it out sorry mate but yeh it was out the heat was on the humidify dosent seem to work dosnt matter whay the uk air humidity is inside the incubator is a differant story


----------



## D'elyzium

I used the same incubator for the first time yesterday when my ball python laid eggs and I had the same problem this morning. Really gutted that I might lose 6 eggs as unfortunately I don't have a back up incubator! :sad:


----------



## oakelm

I have heard of people having issues with these, they are designed to be used with hatchrite and the company doesnt recommend anything else. Vermiculite 'apparantly' doesnt hold enough water for the machine to work effectively. Plus you have to top up the reservoir daily as it dries out and the alarm doesnt go off to tell you. A lot of money for something that is ment to take all the stress out of hatching when people have less stress with a poly box!!


----------



## diox

*rcom*

ive put my eggs in a cricket tub with the lid on and put them back in the incubater hopefuly this will hold the humidity now


----------



## diox

*rcom*

where can i buy hatchrite?


----------



## oakelm

diox said:


> where can i buy hatchrite?


Ebay is the only place I have seen it available


----------



## doolittle

I've got an RCOM incubator I use for my poultry eggs and I've had loads of problems with the humidty, their digital gague things seem to be well off!:bash:


----------

